# WOC- what are some of your favorite lipglasses from MAC?



## DivineFemme (Jul 21, 2008)

I only have a handful, but they're all pretty great. I'm NC37, with pinky-brown pigmented lips. I have:

2N- for a natural lip

C-Thru- Love this alone or over High Tea to really tone down my lip color

Squeeze It! (from Fafi)- Brown in the tube, but comes out coppery-red on me

Pop Mode- Esp. like it over 5N

Oversexed (Plushglass)- Always wear this alone, it's such a sexy berry-plum with sparkle

Entice- Sort of my-lips-but-more-orange, but in a good way! 



So what are your faves? I'm thinking of picking up a few more of these and would love to have some ideas of what to look at. So many of the faves I see listed on the boards either don't work for my skintone or don't show up on my lips!


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 21, 2008)

Night Affair - pretty w/ smokey eyes
Scarlett Kiss & Bonus Beat from Heatherette
Cultureclash
Flowerosophy & Love Nectar lustreglass


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 21, 2008)

I am NC35 with medium pink pigmented lips and these are my favs...


2N
Oyster Girl
Oh Baby
Cultured
Ample Pink (plushglass)
Pink Grapefruit
Red Romp
Sock Hop (Heatherette)
Electrolush
Date Night (dazzleglass)
Love Alert (dazzleglass)


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jul 21, 2008)

This sounds kinda stupid but I dont know if my lips are pigmented or not!!

Anyways, my favs are:

Nymphette
Pink Meringue
Love Nectar (Lustreglass)
Enchantress
Pink Grapefruit

These are the ones that I always reach for.


----------



## sofabean (Jul 21, 2008)

i love pink grapefruit and hey, sailor


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jul 21, 2008)

i love...

love nectar
cultured
love knot
VGVI SE
wonderstruck


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^I just sold c-thru...I should've tried it over something.  anyhoo...here's my widdle list

Prrr
Enchantress
Oh Baby
Bare Truth


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

Vibrational (Love Love Love it)
Nymphette
Beaux


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh baby
Sprited
Supreme (the old version.  not sure if the neo sci fi is the same)
Oyster Girl
Headliner (LE I think)
Viva Glam (I forget the exact one.  but its the perfect creamy pink.  No glitter)


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 21, 2008)

C-Thru
Chai
Ebbtide
Fulfilled lipgelee


----------



## jurex (Jul 22, 2008)

My faves are:
Florabundance
Underag
Lust


----------



## JollieJanice (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm a nw-45 and so far my favorite colors are:

Viva Glam VI ( brought this a few times)

Funtabulous ( wish I had brought a back Up)

and  Explicit ( brought this one two a few times)


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Jul 22, 2008)

I just bought Viva Glam V today I like it a lot. I am NW50 and it does not make me look crazy like some of the other lipglosses.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jul 22, 2008)

hey, sailor & viva glam V


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm NC40 and have pink pigmented lips. My favs are:

Revealing
1N
Pink Poodle
Lychee Luxe
Pink Grapefruit
Russian Red (LOVE this one)
Cultured
Viva Glam VI SE
Enchantress
Foolishly Fab
Big Kiss
Plus Luxe
Cushy White (for when I don't feel like wearing colour)


----------



## makeba (Jul 22, 2008)

my favorites so far are
atmospheric
beaux
jellicious
spite
viva glam vi
pink grapefruit
desire


----------



## nids (May 11, 2010)

Love Nectar
Viva glam VI SE
Love child


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 11, 2010)

Pink Meringue tops everything on my list. Too bad it's DC'ed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glamour OD
Fast Friends
Sweet Strawberry


----------



## Senoj (May 11, 2010)

Pinkarat
Sinnamon
Saphoric which is a lipgelee
and of course the classic clear lip glass
Little Vi but it's discontinued


----------



## iadoremac (May 11, 2010)

magnetique, flusterose, sweet strawberry from hk, venetian, spring bean


NW 47


----------



## sss215 (May 14, 2010)

fullfilled, oversexed, nice to be nice from HK, new berry, joy berry, looks like sin

so sad i missed out on sweet strawberry!


----------



## Notorious19 (May 14, 2010)

Pink Poodle, Viva Glam VI SE, and Pop Mode are my go-to's!


----------



## Nepenthe (May 15, 2010)

Favourite lipglass.. hm.. that's a long list.  LOL  Oddly enough, the majority of my lipglasses are LE.  I never really thought about that before..

Cult Of Cherry
Kumquat
Magnetique
Naked Space
Ola Mango
Song And Dance

Favourite lustreglass..
Instant Gold
Love Nectar
Star Nova

Favourite plushglass..
Angel Cream
Push It Up


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 15, 2010)

Obessed with only 3,

Wildly Lush (plushglass)
Baby Sparks (dazzleglass)
Boy Bait(cremesheen)


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 18, 2010)

Viva Glam V, Date Night, and Sweet Strawberry.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 18, 2010)

Possum Nose Pink


----------



## she (Jun 18, 2010)

i'm a gloss "stan" anyway so...

star nova
viva glam vi
instant gold
revealing
get rich quick
loud and lovely
partial to pink
spanking rich (LOVE this and cannot wait for the re-release)
easy lounger
and... just plain MAC gloss- nothing beats the stuff!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 18, 2010)

Pink Poodle, Utterly Discrete, Hush Hush Rose, Loud and Lovely (cremesheen glass), Cult of Cherry, Buzz


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 18, 2010)

I love the Lusterglass formula.  Instant Gold, Love Nectar, Beau...


----------



## L281173 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ornamental
Prize Shine Chrome Glass (LE) 
Pink Poodle
Entice
Magnetique
Song & Dance
Pinkarat


----------

